# Songs or works you must listen to when theyre on?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I've got my list of about a half dozen songs or works that I will always stop what I'm doing (unless driving) if it happens to show up on the radio or tv or some other random form of media, what about yourself?


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Just about anything by Arvo Part or Vivaldi... or Bach..

Also when there's some early music on I'll stop and listen to that. 

Honestly a lot of times if something I enjoy is on I'll just sit in the car until it's done.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I listen to my own music more than the radio; problem is if I listen to the radio and I like a work, or song, whatever, I feel compelled to buy it. So, what you said doesn't happen often. However, I do something similar that Iforgotmypassword does. I've been known to take a slightly longer route (just by a mile) if I am really into what I'm listening to so I can finish before I get home. I can't really sit in the car and finish at home because my toddler hears the garage door open and is anxious to see me


----------



## Lokasenna (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah, there's loads. Too many to even think about listing...

Oh, there was an example from today - _Finlandia_ came on the radio just as I was about to finish working and turn it off. Suffice to say, I sat and waited till it had finished!


----------

